# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  der ich

## pisces

Ich habe oft dieser Wortverbindung in Texten Kafkas begegnet, deren Bedeutung mir nicht ganz klar ist. 
z.B.:
"Ich, *der ich* schon in allen Krankenstuben, weit und breit, gewesen bin, sage dir: deine Wunde ist so

----------


## kt_81

[quote=pisces]Ich habe oft dieser Wortverbindung in Texten Kafkas begegnet, deren Bedeutung mir nicht ganz klar ist. 
z.B.:
"Ich, *der ich* schon in allen Krankenstuben, weit und breit, gewesen bin, sage dir: deine Wunde ist so

----------


## pisces

Danke sehr! Gerade auf deine Antwort habe ich gewartet.  ::

----------


## kt_81

> Ich habe oft dieser Wortverbindung in Texten Kafkas begegnet

 Тут кстати, 2 ошибки, как-то сразу не заметил. Хотя смысл понятен. Может кто читать будет, чтобы неправильно не запомнил. 
1. begegnen склоняется с sein, не с haben
2. если сказать ich bin dieser .... begegnet, то получается, что не выражение всретилось тебе, а ТЫ встретился выражению.  ::  
В немецком как и в русском. Дательний падеж. 
Dieser Ausdruck ist mir schon

----------


## pisces

[quote=kt_81] 

> Ich habe oft dieser Wortverbindung in Texten Kafkas begegnet

 Тут кстати, 2 ошибки, как-то сразу не заметил. Хотя смысл понятен. Может кто читать будет, чтобы неправильно не запомнил. 
1. begegnen склоняется с sein, не с haben
2. если сказать ich bin dieser .... begegnet, то получается, что не выражение всретилось тебе, а ТЫ встретился выражению.  ::  
В немецком как и в русском. Дательний падеж. 
Dieser Ausdruck ist mir schon

----------


## kt_81

Не прошёл и месяц..  ::  Просто в немецкий форум давно не заглядывал.   

> Хз, так в лингве было написано, что именно dem Ausdruck.
> "wir begegnen diesem Ausdruck zum erstenmal bei Goethe"

 Это воспринимается по другому, а вот почему, объяснить затрудняюсь. Это по идее уже и больше вопрос стиля. 
Например писатель романа может представить читателям своего героя вот так:  
[code]
Machen wir nun eine kleine Zeitreise nach Berlin der sp

----------

